# T8 - LED 'tube' bulbs - is this new??



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Just ran into this online. Has anyone seen these available before... kinda neat. With everyone getting into the LED lights.
http://www.fusionlamps.ca/


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

These have been out for some time now. Currently (I think); the spectrums and penetration are suitable for for FOWLR. I could be mistaken. The Coral Reef Shop in Burlington is using similar T8s for their fish tanks. They are of course shallower than most home displays. Very bright nonetheless and I'm sure very energy efficient. You'll also see these being promoted at Home Shows and exhibitions.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Found out about these myself a few weeks ago. What a great way to update our old T8 fixtures. Going for 2 soon as I find the right color temp for plants. It'll reduce hydro bill and last longer with better output then my old t8‘s


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Franks aquarium(closed) had them over a year or 2 ago at his plant setup). They look nice but the price for one was in the range of 50. You save 14watts with these so it would take years to recover the base cost from the power savings. I hope they are cheaper now but they are a good retrofit option.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

That is what I was thinking, kinda convenient for those who have T8 - also think it comes in T10 & 12, Too darn bad my lights are T5  .


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

arc said:


> Franks aquarium(closed) had them over a year or 2 ago at his plant setup). They look nice but the price for one was in the range of 50. You save 14watts with these so it would take years to recover the base cost from the power savings. I hope they are cheaper now but they are a good retrofit option.


Franks apparently moved down the road to 48 and major mac. He's located at Kim's Nursery so I've been told.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Frank is not there anymore.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The lumen output of the lamp in the link is significantly lower than even a 25W low energy T8 . The lamp in the link is 1800 lumens, and a 25 watt T8 is around 2300 to 2400l, with a standard 32W T8 being even higher around 2800.
I don't see how that is an upgrade, other than in the longer life.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Fishlover_680 said:


> Frank is not there anymore.


Any idea where or if he is retired now? Everytime I've visited Kim's, it was his day off and haven't seen him since he closed his store.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

BillD said:


> The lumen output of the lamp in the link is significantly lower than even a 25W low energy T8 . The lamp in the link is 1800 lumens, and a 25 watt T8 is around 2300 to 2400l, with a standard 32W T8 being even higher around 2800.
> I don't see how that is an upgrade, other than in the longer life.


I imgaine the nature of the led being direction means that the lumens are fully directed to plants. You lose a lot of the normal T8 light if you don't have a decent reflector. Funny thing is retrofitting a good reflector is still cheaper than these leds so life span is the only upgrade.


----------

